# Odd Nvidia-drivers error

## jonfr

I've been seeing this error in two versions of the nvidia-drivers. I have tested the drivers version 367.25 and 367.44 and both show this error.

```
[   16.339765] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-c596bde8-99af-0bbf-bfda-49e673acdf90) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   31.086813] nvidia-modeset: Freed GPU:0 (GPU-c596bde8-99af-0bbf-bfda-49e673acdf90) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   31.792995] traps: ck-remove-direc[3482] trap int3 ip:7fea0faac537 sp:7ffd92f0ad30 error:0

[   32.220366] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-c596bde8-99af-0bbf-bfda-49e673acdf90) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   41.459786] traps: ck-remove-direc[3520] trap int3 ip:7fb81b71c537 sp:7fff9bf90ef0 error:0

```

This bug creates all types of wideness due the crash of the gpu. This is clearly a bug in the nvidia-driver.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

which gpu and which kernel-version and config ?

you may report to nvidia themself they have a forum too, as a binary package can t be fixed except by nvidia

----------

## jonfr

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> which gpu and which kernel-version and config ?
> 
> you may report to nvidia themself they have a forum too, as a binary package can t be fixed except by nvidia

 

I have this kernel at the moment, going to upgrade soon to a newer version.

```
uname -a

Linux jupiter 4.4.5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 19 01:23:08 CEST 2016 x86_64 AMD A6-7400K Radeon R5, 6 Compute Cores 2C+4G AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

This error do not happen with this driver version.

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 367.44

      Latest version installed: 367.44
```

This might be due to API change at kernel and driver levels. I'll update to kernel version 4.7.4 and update the nvidia-driver and see what happens.

----------

## mir3x

traps: ck-remove-direc is not related to nvidia.

Some console kit crap probably.

modeset will disappear probably i fu emerge nvidia with -kms probably.

----------

